# Got Yamaha RX-V673 - Need Speakers



## Ginja (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, 

This is my first post, and I am probably posting in the wrong section. Please, let me know if that is the case.

This is what I have:
Projector: Panasonic AE4000U
Receiver (in 3 days): Yamaha RX-V673
Speakers (don't laugh): Logitech Z 5500
Blu-Ray Player: PS3
Room Size (estimated): 6m x 8m x 2.8m (Tile flooring)

This is what I want:
Speakers

I am slowly upgrading some equipment, because I love watching movies and want to enjoy it even more. I am on a tight budget ($1800).

The guy at the AV shop near me, where I got my projector 2 years ago, and ordered my receiver through, recommended Pioneer S-31-LR-K, S-31B-LR-K, S-31C-K and S-51W, for my price range and setup. I listened to them before and thought they were great. Did some digging online, and found it hard to find reviews on them. On Amazon, the Klipsch Reference speakers were recommended instead.

Now, I turn to you guys. Any thought or recommendations? I am planning on replacing my Center and Sub first, then later on the two front speakers.

Thanks in advance for the help!

.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Got Yamaha RX-V673, Want Speakers*

First off, welcome. 

Second, koodos to your A/V shop guy for reccomending those speakers. Not only it is an excellent recommendation, but it leaves me to believe that they are upstanding for not trying to get you to purchase stuff with boutique name that wouldn't yield better result.

With your budget, you should have enough to get yourself one of the most important piece of equipment in your theater, a good sub. Iook at internet direct company such as rythmik, SVS, HSU, Epik, Power Sound Audio among others. They all make a quality sub and it is the best bang for your money. Get the most sub you can for your money. You will not regret it

cheers


----------



## Ginja (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Got Yamaha RX-V673, Want Speakers*

I am happy to hear that.

So, the Pioneers are good enough for now?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Moved to the Home Audio Speakers forum.

I have not had an opportunity to hear Pioneer speakers yet so I cannot comment on them. However, I would suggest replacing the mains before the CC - I personally feel a good 2.1 system will outperform a medicre 5.1 system.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ginja said:


> Room Size (estimated): 6m x 8m x 2.8m (Tile flooring)
> 
> This is what I want: Speakers
> 
> ...


Are you from the USA?

The Pioneer S-31 series speakers are nice - they are different from 
the current Andrew Jones, Pioneer phase (1) and (2) speakers.

However, the S-31 have good sound with some good bass.


----------



## Ginja (Dec 31, 2012)

Aha! I didn't know there was a "Home Audio Speakers Forum". I thought it odd that there wasn't.

I am from Taiwan, actually.

Are the current Andrew Jones series better? The price doesn't seem to vary that much.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^
you're in luck, there's a great review on HTS homepage today


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ginja said:


> Aha! I didn't know there was a "Home Audio Speakers Forum". I thought it odd that there wasn't.
> 
> I am from Taiwan, actually.
> 
> Are the current Andrew Jones series better? The price doesn't seem to vary that much.


I favor the current phase (2) Andrew Jones Pioneer, over the Pioneer 31 series.
However, the 31 series is nice >> and that little bookshelf speaker, has some
good bass.


----------



## Ginja (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I saved up and ended up getting JBL L890 as front speakers and the LC2 as my center. I will keep saving and eventually get the L810s or L830s as my rears.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ginja said:


> Well, I saved up and ended up getting JBL L890 as front speakers and the LC2 as my center. I will keep saving and eventually get the L810s or L830s as my rears.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice.


Congrats on your new speakers! Looks like they got some great reviews. Now if you really want to enjoy movies your next purchase should be a sub (or two)


----------

